# What's on the Floor... Not Alphabetical



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

A twist to some of the games we have been playing. Simple. Just mention anything that might be found on the floor.
This could get very interesting.

I'll start...

USB cables


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

A fluffy rug


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

stool


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Ornamental Elephant plant stand


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Shoes


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Carpet


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Lino


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Slippers


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2022)

Lil'Bear ...


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Spider.......... (Just spotted a little one)


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

dog cookie crumbs


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 6, 2022)

Grout Lines


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2022)

Toys


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

footstool


----------



## tinytn (Sep 13, 2022)

Cat food dish


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2022)

Feet


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

dust balls


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2022)

Mat protector


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 18, 2022)

portable fireplace


----------



## Owlivia (Dec 1, 2022)

Furniture Legs and Protective Feet


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2022)

Ants


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2022)

Bath Mat


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2022)

*Rug inside the door!*


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 12, 2022)

paper clips


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 17, 2022)

Crumbs


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2022)

My Cat


----------

